# Airships to Orbit



## a_majoor (2 Nov 2006)

While the desired end state is somewhat......_ambitious_........there are several intermediate steps in this article which might well have utility and interest for the CF in general and Air Force in particular. The high altitude UAV would certainly have lots of uses in any Full Spectrum environment, or just doing soverenty or fisheries patrols over Canada. Of course the vision of taking a Zeppelin to the edge of the atmosphere and firing up the ion drive just rocks!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5025388/



> *Airship groomed for flight to edge of space *
> Developer says ‘baby steps’ will someday lead to orbit
> By Alan Boyle
> Science editor
> ...



And from the corporate website: http://www.jpaerospace.com/atohandout.pdf


----------

